
Chef Andrew Zimmern says restaurants are facing a near-extinction event - onetimemanytime
https://www.businessinsider.com/andrew-zimmern-on-restaurant-extinction-problems-in-the-supply-chain-2020-4
======
onetimemanytime
>> _"....you have restaurants opening, mandated in some cases by state laws to
only be open with 25% of occupancy. Yet we're paying 100% of our rent. The
numbers just don't add up."_

